# Anyone use infrared heaters?



## allFIREDup (Sep 6, 2013)

Do those infrared heaters like the Eden Pure work well for heating when the temps are not really cold enough to use the pellet stove.   Wondering if it would be worthwhile to use one of those up to the end of November then use the pellet stove.    If the electric bill goes up  30-40 bucks that wouldn't be so bad.  Or are those heaters just a gimmick?


----------



## pen (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's some info from a previous thread on the topic https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...1500-watts-oak-model-125128.82238/#post-82238

With things getting busier in the pellet room, I moved your thread into the DIY and non-hearth advice area.

pen


----------



## begreen (Sep 6, 2013)

It's an expensive gimmick. All electric resistance heaters are 100% efficient. You will get the same amount of heat from a $15 electric heater or a quiet, oil filled electric radiator for about $50.


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 6, 2013)

Propane infared is great for ice fishing. Like the moderator stated electric heaters are all high efficiency.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 7, 2013)

begreen said it. it doesn't matter what the shape, size or configuration. 1500 watts of heat is 1500 watts of heat. those eden pure heaters i believe are light bulbs. the best way to get quiet powerful heat the safest way is the oil filled radiators. they really don't get hot enough to start a fire unless it has something super flammable on top.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 12, 2013)

allFIREDup said:


> .  Or are those heaters just a gimmick?



THats about the size of it. You are paying $300  for a $15 heater in a $270 Box.   I do like infrared heaters more than the fanforced wire coil type though. YOU can buy these anywhere regular electric heaters are sold. You can get small infrared electric heaters from $25-$50.
Beware of any heater that has "miracle" in the name.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 12, 2013)

THe things i like better about infrared as opposed to resistance wire coil with a fan heater:
1. THey heat the objects they touch instead of the air in between. 
2.THey generally use less power with 400-800W settings instead of the usual 750-1500w of fanforced.
So less likely to overload the circuit.
3. THey dont seem to dry out the air as much.


----------



## begreen (Sep 12, 2013)

A resistance heater is an infrared heater. The one in my office has a 600/1200/1500w setting. If you want a smaller heater just get a smaller heater.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 12, 2013)

begreen said:


> A resistance heater is an infrared heater. The one in my office has a 600/1200/1500w setting. If you want a smaller heater just get a smaller heater.


I believe there is a difference between them. The ones(infrared) im talking about have a quartz glass element and no fan. The other type have a wire coil that gets hot with a fan behind it.
ALso the quartz type dont heat the air,but the objects in the room including people.


----------



## begreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, I got that. There are lots of ceramic heaters on the market. No fan and no $250 price tag.


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2013)

Electric heaters:  You consume 800 watts of electricity and you get 800 watts of heat.  You burn 1500 watts and you get back 1500 watts of heat.  It doesn't matter if it is done with a string of light bulbs, wire coils, ceramic dodads, or oil.  Same same for heat output.  Fans actually reduce the efficiency.  The fan motor consumes tricity that isn't being converted to heat.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 12, 2013)

Jags said:


> Electric heaters:  You consume 800 watts of electricity and you get 800 watts of heat.  You burn 1500 watts and you get back 1500 watts of heat.  It doesn't matter if it is done with a string of light bulbs, wire coils, ceramic dodads, or oil.  Same same for heat output.  Fans actually reduce the efficiency.  The fan motor consumes tricity that isn't being converted to heat.


Correct but when you use a radiant infrared heater in a chilly room tho warm yourself it seems you can do a better job with less watts as the heater heats you directly like the sun. Instead heating the air in the room which then in turn eventually warms the person. Thats my experience anyway,i replaced all my 1500W fan forced heaters with 400-800W radiant heaters.


----------



## bmblank (Sep 12, 2013)

The difference is getting the heat to where you want it. Nuff said.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 12, 2013)

A good example are those infared lamps that go in a light socket. I use those fixtures in bathroom ceilings. the purpose is to dry you off when you get out of the tub. THe bulb is only 250 watts and provides a lot of heat (at least it feels like it) for that many watts.


----------



## begreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> A good example are those infared lamps that go in a light socket. I use those fixtures in bathroom ceilings. the purpose is to dry you off when you get out of the tub. THe bulb is only 250 watts and provides a lot of heat (at least it feels like it) for that many watts.


Doesn't always work if you don't have line of sight to the heater or if the goal is to heat the room.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 12, 2013)

Say you are working 4 hours in a room. You got the infrared heater on you. Everything else is still cool. Everybody else that might be in the room is cool. Paid for 4hours of heat. Same room fan forced heater or oil filled which ever you like. After a hour the room is heated along with everybdy and everything then for the 3 hours the heater cycles on and off to maintain the temp when all is said and done the non infared heater used less kilowatt hours on the electric meter and everybody and everything in that same room is happy


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 13, 2013)

I only use electric heaters for spot heat,such as a bathroom, or bedroom usually for less than half an hour.Infrared are instant warmth, by the time the fan forced models heat the room the occupants have already gone. Like i said i replaced those with infrared at half the wattage and im more satisfied with the infrared plus th ehigher wattage units have a tendency overload some outlets.


----------



## semipro (Sep 13, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I only use electric heaters for spot heat,such as a bathroom, or bedroom usually for less than half an hour.Infrared are instant warmth, by the time the fan forced models heat the room the occupants have already gone. Like i said i replaced those with infrared at half the wattage and im more satisfied with the infrared plus th ehigher wattage units have a tendency overload some outlets.


That's our strategy too; radiant for quick heating of people, not the whole house.
We rely on the wood stove to heat the house, and humans if we're nearby.
Instant radiant electric for heating humans in bath or bed rooms.

A clarification though as I suspect there's more agreement here than might appear.
All heaters are infrared right?
Some are convective (forced hot air or natural convection like the oil filled units)
Others are primarily radiant in that a glowing element or quartz tube "illuminates" and heats objects within the line of sight.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Sep 14, 2013)

I do like my Eden Pure. Nice supplemental heat. Don't use it much. $400.00. I try to burn soft wood in shoulder season.


----------



## begreen (Sep 14, 2013)

I experience quartz tube heaters on my commute as I wait for the boat. Warm on one side, cold on the other. That would never work in my office. But they are ok where directional heat is acceptable and in areas where it would be impossible to heat the space convectively.

No problem if you want infrared heat. It's the hype of the very expensive ones that bothers me. They are no better than the $80 infrared heaters except that they have a wood box around them. Since they came out there are now several Eden Pure competitors at half the price or less. Good to see that.
http://www.homedepot.com/Heating-Ve...&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&searchNav=true


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Sep 14, 2013)

we got a couple life smart infrareds. use them for what they are, space heaters, in cooler areas of the house. only needed in the dead of winter and did add $15-20 to electric bill. without really doing a real study, it's probably a little cheaper than the oil burner. pretty easy to figure the cost as they are 750 /1500 watt heaters. last year ocean state job lot had them for $119. this year $139.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 14, 2013)

begreen said:


> No problem if you want infrared heat. It's the hype of the very expensive ones that bothers me. They are no better than the $80 infrared heaters except that they have a wood box around them. Since they came out there are now several Eden Pure competitors at half the price or less. Good to see that.
> http://www.homedepot.com/Heating-Ve...&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&searchNav=true


Its for those who insist on a giant box for a small electric heater. People want to believe in miracles too.
Its more of a miracle that they(miracle heaters in a box vendors) can get so many to bite.

The pitch is: uses no more electricity than a coffee,maker but the catch is: a coffee
maker use's quite a lot,but who runs a coffee maker day and night and in several rooms at a time.
The truth is ,these "miracle" heaters dont do anything a $15 electric heater from wal -mart wont do,for the same operating cost.


----------

